# Installing wood/laminate flooring



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

We have a motorhome that I'd like to change out the carpet in the entry way and living area with laminate flooring. While searching for this coach we saw many that have had this done. Just curious if anyone else has done this. Was it a DIY projector did you have it done? Seems pretty straight forward remove the couches and front seats, remove the carpet and go back down with the wood.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm a member of a pop up mods group on Facebook that has a lot of info on this. yep, seems pretty simple really--Lots of folks do it.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We have a 2015 5th wheel that my wife is already wanting to do this to. My concern is what the rollers on three large slide outs would do to it over time.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Just did it*

i jet finished doing exactly that. I posted a photo of the finished product. PM me if you want or need any advice. It is defiantly DIY. I have no clue why it is upside down. Maybe someone can help with that


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks good, how far were you able to run the laminate under the slide?


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

Pichindad,
That looks really good. You did an outstanding job...
As asked above, how far under the couch did you go?
Was the carpet glued down? How easy was it to pull up?
How is the wood attached to the coach?

As already stated your looks outstanding.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Slide*

on the passenger side I removed the couch so I ran it up to the rollers for the slide. The couch sticks out far enough that unless you get down on the floor you can't see any gap. On the drivers side the slide carpet comes out far enough that all I did was run the flooring next to the guides for the slide. That is a vinyl plank that clicks together from Lumber Liquidators. The only underlayment was 1/4" plywood over the subfloor to raise the flooring so it is almost the same height as the flooring at the entrance and in the galley. It was really simple job except for the cuts to fit the different angles.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Carpet*

carpet was stapled down it was the hardest part of the whole job. I also did the entry into the coach. I'll take some more pics when I get home. I'm in Dallas visiting family. I'll be back Monday.


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

Luckily I don't have any radius to cut, my transition is an angle, to the tile in the galley, so hopefully it shouldn't be too hard.

Remove the two chairs up front and the small couch on the right side and it should be an open area. Still deciding on the stairs in the entry way so I'm looking forward to see how you did yours.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Entry view*

So as you can see this stuff is pretty easy to work with. I stapled it under the trim where needed. The trim is wrong but that was one of those better to do it her way than get into a fight. I may go back and redo the small pieces above the sliding floor because they aren't even and I just can't let that go but for now I will just live with it. I have a partial box of flooring left so it isn't a problem. Let me know if you have any other questions. I still don't know why I keep having the pictures upside down. I haven't had that problem in the past when I posted. Maybe you can get a feel for what it looks like


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

^

Looks good.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*thank you*

djwag94 thanks for getting those pictures like they are supposed to be. Could you share with me how you did that?


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

pitchindad said:


> djwag94 thanks for getting those pictures like they are supposed to be. Could you share with me how you did that?


PM sent


----------

